# Garton sidewalk bike



## Re-Cyclist (Sep 29, 2018)

My pick for today is this late 40s - 50s Garton sidewalk bike which looks 100% complete and original.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 29, 2018)

I remember as a kid back in the 1950s seeing Garton sidewalk bikes with this style metal seat on them. It looks original to me also.

Dave


----------

